

Ask HN: Where can I find an example of a simple game development contract? - marmex

I am licensing an indie game and need to write a contract. Googling is not yielding any useful results. Where can I find a good example of a simple game development contract, with things like royalties and IP assignment?
======
rcfox
Perhaps you should speak to an actual lawyer.

